# What do possums and religion have in common?



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 27, 2015)

They both better served up steaming.
Had our wild game supper at church last night.  I had the best guest at my table.  He didn't talk much.  Didn't take up much elbow room and didn't get queesy when I munched n his kin folks head.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

You ate possum?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You ate possum?


If not he ate with one.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> If not he ate with one.



Don't think I'd mind sharin' a table with a possum......but, havin' one on my plate would be difficult.  I've seen them eatin' too much awfulness to even consider tryin' it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ive eaten bugs, worms, snakes and my ex wives cooking but possum is something I haven't taken the plunge on yet.
I could save on some grocery money though because if I leave the cats food bowl out on the deck after dark its a guarantee that the possums arrive shortly there after.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't do it Walt......those things are NASTY.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 27, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Ive eaten bugs, worms, snakes and my ex wives cooking but possum is something I haven't taken the plunge on yet.
> I could save on some grocery money though because if I leave the cats food bowl out on the deck after dark its a guarantee that the possums arrive shortly there after.



Yeah my wife feeds more possums and coons than cats. What's weird is the cats are fine with sharing food and shelter.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 27, 2015)

My brothers went on a 'survival' float trip many years ago. There was about 15 guys on the trip. If they didn't shoot or catch something, they didn't eat. 
Well, one day, fishing was bad and hunting was bad. All they got was about a 5 pound possum. 
My brother was shocked that a 5 pound possum could feed 15 guys. 
Everyone would take 1 bite and say, "I'm full."


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah my wife feeds more possums and coons than cats. What's weird is the cats are fine with sharing food and shelter.


Yup I was worried about them fighting until I noticed them eating out of the same bowl together. I think the cat views it as another cat but with a really weird tail.
I did make sure my cats shots were up to date though just in case.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Don't do it Walt......those things are NASTY.


Yeah I think I would save that experience until I was literally seconds away from starving to death.
If I slather it up with some Sweet Baby Rays I think I could possibly swallow it.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Don't think I'd mind sharin' a table with a possum......but, havin' one on my plate would be difficult.  I've seen them eatin' too much awfulness to even consider tryin' it.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282338&highlight=possum


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

j_seph said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282338&highlight=possum



  I've read that thread before, and had the same reaction to many posters there.......they eat some nasty stuff.

Same reason I won't ever eat a crow either.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> If I slather it up with some Sweet Baby Rays I think I could possibly swallow it.



SBR is my go-to BBQ sauce......but, I'm about the same as you, I'd have to be darn near dieing before I'd consider it an option.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You ate possum?



Yeah it's a new denomination?  Ain't you heard.  
Southern Baptist Primitive Possum Eaters in Christ.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 27, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Ive eaten bugs, worms, snakes and my ex wives cooking but possum is something I haven't taken the plunge on yet.
> I could save on some grocery money though because if I leave the cats food bowl out on the deck after dark its a guarantee that the possums arrive shortly there after.



There you go.


----------

